# Cannot login to member areas



## skierbri10 (Jun 13, 2008)

So a little background, my membership elapsed about a year ago, I figured I wasn't in the system anymore so I registered and paid for a new membership.  All is well and good I got the emails today and when I try to log on with my new name and password I get this page:

*Your TUG membership expired on 6/1/2007* *Renew my TUG membership* *If you would like to renew your tug membership please visit the TUG Membership Renewal Page to find out how.* *I think a mistake has been made* *If you feel that your membership is still current please Email Us or call us at 800-243-1921 (904-298-3185) and we will verify it for you.*
So I guess my email is still in the system and the system thinks that I am trying to log-in with the old name, I am not sure.  I have emailed the help email, but I haven't heard anything yet, I sent the email not too long ago.  I am supper eager to look around again.


----------



## Makai Guy (Jun 13, 2008)

When Brian Rogers sees and responds to your email, you'll be all set up.  TUG is not a large enough operation to be manned 24/7.


----------

